# Did I take my knitting to the Super Bowl Party? - Follow up. Please read until the end.



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I am very apprehensive about posting this follow up to knitting at super bowl party but with well over 15,000 views and over 400 posts with many KP'ers asking me to return to tell them what I did, I believe it does deserve a follow up. 

my good friend and host of the party does alot of sewing and is very crafty. a few weeks ago, I had asked her about her dress form as I thought I might like to use one when my knitting gets to the sweater level. She called me saturday and said "Hey, if you have any knitting that is close enough, why don't you bring it sunday and we will see if the dress form will work. " Did I mention she is a good friend. we had a conversation about my post and some of the responses. her response"OMG, who would think it was rude, it's a SB party, not a sit down dinner. you know hubs (her husband), as long as you are quite during the game, during the commercials, and during the half time show, we could care less if you are knitting." Their party is definitely a watch TV party, not a ton of interaction or non-game discussions. 

We arrived early and first as usual, helped with any last minute set up, and claimed our spots in the downstairs TV / bar room before any one else arrived. I pulled out my knitting during the pre-game, rested it during the national anthem, twice while I grab some food, during the half time show, and put it away near the end of the 4th quarter. (who could knit during that comeback and overtime period). There were 6 guys and 4 women in attendance total. one women said she used to knit, crochet, and do needlepoint but now does not have the time. I agreed with her and said that was one reason I brought it with me. It seemed a waste to just sit and watch when I could sit and watch and knit. She spent most of the first 2 periods on her phone, facebook, etc. My hubby was happy as I didn't munch on the chips and dip, my weak spot. my eating was limited to just a few wings and a slice of pizza. that felt good too. I didn't realize how much I don't snack now that I knit. Only one gentlemen looked at my knitting and said 'well, that's being productive.' I felt very at ease, sitting in my chair, next to the sofa, where I could knit away, be in the same room with everyone, laughing and commenting. I did not feel out of place and I did not feel like I was being rude. I could interact with everyone and almost got a pair of leg warmers completed knitted. 

now some thoughts I would like to share: 

I NEVER thought this topic would get the views or the responses that it did. I thought it would be a fun topic and give me an idea of other people's thoughts on portable knitting. There were some responds that made me laugh out loud and some that were down right mean. And Yes, I read everyone of them. I'm not sure which I was more surprised at, the attacks I received on the topic or the fact that someone assumed I knit at funerals, really, a funeral. If I questioned knitting at a GF SB party, do you really think I would knit at a funeral!!

I do want to say Thank you to all the KP'ers that express sadness and apologized for the unwarranted attacks through their public post or private messages to me. Even with just a small item like ' is it rude to knit at a super bowl party', it seems we can not just share our opinions, agree our opinions will be different and go on our merry way. As a society, I pray we do not continue down this path of attacks, no matter what the topic. 

Thank you for reading and Happy Knitting where ever you do it. 

Sincerely, Aunt Sue


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Aunt Sue, you sound like just the loveliest person to me. Thank you for your thoughts, and for your encouragement that we all be kind, no matter what. I agree, and support you! It sounds like you had a very fun time--and I for one am glad you took your knitting! Hugs! --Nancy


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

There are a lot of those kinds of women on this forum and once you get on their radar, you're doomed!! I'm sorry you had to learn about them through the regular forum. Usually they stay on the attic and don't bother people in the mainstream. 

I'm glad you had a good time at the Super Bowl party and glad you took your knitting. 

I'm at the age where I don't give a rats behind what people think of me. I am what I am and if they don't like it...... tough. Maybe you should think more like me and maybe it wouldn't have hurt your feelings so much. Those types aren't worth getting upset over. Ignore them.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad the outcome was so good for you. I've carried my knitting for decades, and never experienced a negative reaction. Mostly people have said "I wish I had thought of that."


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

And this is what I knit during the SB party! Woohoo


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I, too, took my crocheting to the SB party. After helping my daughter-in-law unravel a huge (and I mean huge, about 4 skeins of bulky) yarn disaster into a ball, I got quite a few rows finished on my baby blanket. Everyone knows I knit/crochet whenever I can.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I am very apprehensive about posting this follow up to knitting at super bowl party but with well over 15,000 views and over 400 posts with many KP'ers asking me to return to tell them what I did, I believe it does deserve a follow up.
> 
> my good friend and host of the party does alot of sewing and is very crafty. a few weeks ago, I had asked her about her dress form as I thought I might like to use one when my knitting gets to the sweater level. She called me saturday and said "Hey, if you have any knitting that is close enough, why don't you bring it sunday and we will see if the dress form will work. " Did I mention she is a good friend. we had a conversation about my post and some of the responds. her respond "OMG, who would think it was rude, it's a SB party, not a sit down dinner. you know hubs (her husband), as long as you are quite during the game, during the commercials, and during the half time show, we could care less if you are knitting." Their party is definitely a watch TV party, not a ton of interaction or non-game discussions.
> 
> ...


I am so happy you have reported back on your SB party. I read but did not comment on the original topic since so many had already given some really interesting? opinions.
I always have a project with me and often if it is left in the car I questioned as to whether I am 'sick' because I'm not knitting. I don't take it into worship service of any type but it is very welcomed at my Bible study group and even card parties.

So, kudos to you and your hostess!!!!
:sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with Sherryc. Some people on KP are nasty bags. You know who you are. Anything to spark being nasty. Go sit in mud. Glad u took your knitting. I take mine when I can. It's a lovely day for you to enjoy yourself. Jan


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

You sound like a friend I would like to have. Your friends are very lucky.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

what an awesome choice of projects. I'm so glad you took your knitting. I have noticed that some people on this forum just LOVE to throw rocks and feel like it's an outlet for being nasty and mean. Over the years I've come to feel sorry for them - and tend to not even read their posts (there are a few names that keep popping up when there's an opportunity to be nasty)!! Glad you posted the result of your project -- it is great!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I, too, am glad you updated us on your SB knitting. I'm glad you enjoyed the party and got some knitting done.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay! Good for you. It's aTV party not a formal diplomatic dinner party. You have a really good friend, the only kind to have.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently watched a "true crime" program because it covered a gruesome murder that happened in the next county west of here several years ago. In the film from the courtroom, in the row immediately behind the prosecutors, sat a woman crocheting. Slowly & deliberately with yarn & hook. This was a pretty sensational trial. I don't think I could have kept my concentration on my pattern listening to the testimony. The judge was pronouncing the life sentence & she just kept crocheting. At the same pace as when the 15 year old murderer was testifying against the husband of the deceased woman, detailing her own sexual affair with the husband. I would have messed up my count for sure!


----------



## eloise-the-elder (Nov 10, 2015)

This "trip" has been a "hoot". Generally, I find KP to be an exceptionally kind, accepting, helpful place in the universe... a lovely spot for a cup'a. Both my sis' and I tune in now and again, but we make it a point never to pay attention to the drivel from vacuous people.

Knit/crochet during lectures, classes, group trips, TV, movies? ABSOLUTELY. We both hold advanced degrees and no lecturer has objected!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Hubby would be either in the garage working on something or on the computer researching something. I don't expect him to hang out in a room with a bunch of knitters which is something he has no interest in at all. he has watch tv while I knit all the time and that doesn't bother either one of us. I don't have any knitting friends so it is a issue that will never come up.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


 Whatever he wants so long as it doesn't interfere.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I was surprised at some of the mean comments too. I didn't comment because of the turn it was taking but I should have stuck up for you. I was surprised at the amount of comments it got and I didn't read all of them. 
You asked for opinions, not for someone telling you how to act. Or vilify you for wanting to knit. An opinion to me means take it or leave it and rude mean comments aren't just an opinion, it's someone trying to dictate what you should do. Not nice. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you for the update. :sm11:

Did anyone else notice...
during the Superbowl LI pre-game coverage:
announcers Jimmy Johnson and Terry Bradshaw were shown knitting,
waiting for activities to begin!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Thank you for the update. :sm11:
> 
> Did anyone else notice...
> during the Superbowl LI pre-game coverage:
> ...


someone else posted that on my original post. I wish I would have seen that.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

granknits said:


> Whatever he wants so long as it doesn't interfere.


agreed


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't read all the posts so I didn't see the mean comments. I have pretty much stopped visiting posts in the Attic. There are some really nasty, negative, mean people there and I don't need to have that in my life. I am so glad you took your knitting with you. I knew none of your friends would mind. I took mine to a super bowl party at a friends house a couple of years ago and no one thought that I was rude at all. It is nice to have that kind of productive time to get work done on projects.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> someone else posted that on my original post. I wish I would have seen that.


LOL is that right? I missed that. Because of the "mean posters" ..... no matter what subject.... I rarely come back to visit a discussion like the one that took place here. I, too, am to old to really care what others think. I try and be respectful of others, and hope they will be to me. However, the mean posters take some of my enjoyment away, so I just don't hang around to hear/read them. I am glad, however, that I read this whole post here, and I am glad it all worked out. I knitted through most of the SB, too.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> I didn't read all the posts so I didn't see the mean comments. I have pretty much stopped visiting posts in the Attic. There are some really nasty, negative, mean people there and I don't need to have that in my life. I am so glad you took your knitting with you. I knew none of your friends would mind. I took mine to a super bowl party at a friends house a couple of years ago and no one thought that I was rude at all. It is nice to have that kind of productive time to get work done on projects.


it wasn't in the Attic. it was posted under main and an active posts for about 4 days. I didn't know what the attic was until today. I don't think I will visit that section either.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Absolutely! If he's watching the TV and the volume gets high I'd hope that he'd find the earphones or go to another room. But otherwise, it's called "sharing the space."


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Absolutely. He has no part in the group unless he has needles.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad you took your knitting! This will sound naive, but I am still shocked when mean comments are made on KP. Why waste time responding if your response is mean? Who does that help?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

i took my knitting too Here's my DD's cat showing interest.


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Aunt Sue thanks for the follow-up. So glad to hear you had a great time with your friends at the SB party. And I'm glad you decided to take your knitting. Your friends sound like really great folks. Again glad a good time was had by all.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

CarolfromTX said:


> i took my knitting too Here's my DD's cat showing interest.


my friends have a cat too. she sniffed around my knitting bag and started to chew on edge of the bag but left all the yarn alone. then she try to jump in my lap when I was eating chicken wings but other than that, the cat was no issue. she stayed in her chair for most of the night.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! I went back to read some of the original posts and some of the answers blew my mind. Some of those folks must start off the day angry and escalate from there. Yikes! I'm glad you took your knitting.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


 If he is not a knitter, then why not. My DH would be friendly and welcoming to them and then occupy himself and leave we knitters to enjoy each other. There is a polite way of doing these things. He most likely would help me farewell them and perhaps offer to make them a cup of tea or coffee, but do his own thing most of the time. Incidentally I don't think my friends would expect him to do anything else. However all these things need to be done differently in different households I guess.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I am very apprehensive about posting this follow up to knitting at super bowl party but with well over 15,000 views and over 400 posts with many KP'ers asking me to return to tell them what I did, I believe it does deserve a follow up.
> 
> my good friend and host of the party does alot of sewing and is very crafty. a few weeks ago, I had asked her about her dress form as I thought I might like to use one when my knitting gets to the sweater level. She called me saturday and said "Hey, if you have any knitting that is close enough, why don't you bring it sunday and we will see if the dress form will work. " Did I mention she is a good friend. we had a conversation about my post and some of the responses. her response"OMG, who would think it was rude, it's a SB party, not a sit down dinner. you know hubs (her husband), as long as you are quite during the game, during the commercials, and during the half time show, we could care less if you are knitting." Their party is definitely a watch TV party, not a ton of interaction or non-game discussions.
> 
> ...


Aunt Sue, you are a kindred spirit.

I think your knitting at the SB party was totally appropriate given that it was not a sit down dinner, there was no Guest of Honor demanding attention, and you helped the hostess set up.

Any people who criticized you should take a good look at themselves and see a judgemental twit minding other people's business. Your hosts didn't complain. You weren't told to leave and never darken their doorway again. You didn't stand up in front of the TV screen and do a hula. People need to lighten up and learn to mind their own business.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm glad all went well for you. I also followed the other thread. In some homes, football is a Very Big Deal, and I think that's where some of the less than encouraging responses come from.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm one of the people who DID respond and I couldn't understand why it would be a problem. For one thing, why do we all have to do what the 'mob' thinks is appropriate? Whatever happened to individuality? I do not require that my friends do the same things I do or like the same things I like...why would anyone need to judge your activity? I'm glad the party turned out fun and that you had a good time and that no one there was offended. This sort of reminds me of an old cliche..."You wouldn't worry so much about what people think of you if you realized how little they did." Most of us are really just trying to get thru our own day with a little grace and little fun, we don't need to judge others on the way.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sometimes posters forget the difference between opinions, debates and confrontation! Opinions can form the debate, confrontation takes over when they cannot control their temper or someone else's life style!, IMHO. KP has had its share of malice of forethought, but the good outweighs the negative. 
Sure glad you had a good time. DH doesn't watch sports and we don't have the channel to watch so I guess the GS will have to give me a play by play review when they get home from snowmobiling at the cabin.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> I agree with Sherryc. Some people on KP are nasty bags. You know who you are. Anything to spark being nasty. Go sit in mud. Glad u took your knitting. I take mine when I can. It's a lovely day for you to enjoy yourself. Jan


Please, Aunt Sue, excuse the extremely judgemental and unpleasant people dissing those of us who spend a good bit of time in The Attic. Many of the people who have agreed with you on your original "Is it Rude - - " post and this one that in the circumstances surrounding this particular party it is not rude are my fellow Attic dwellers. We are used to having disagreeable people call us nasty names and disparage our reputations, but I don't want you to just take the word of one faction of people. Do visit topics in The Attic and see who the reasonable people are. It is a fun place. And Shirley's (Designer 1234, our Artist in Residence) Penthouse is a super fun place where we share quaffs that leave us sober and delicious treats that are calorie free. Come visit and use the jacuzzi or the hot tub to relax among friends. I hope you had a wonderful, fun time at the party. And got some amazing knitting done at the same time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Ooh, in my house if I had the girls in for a knitting party we would sit around the dining room table. DH would be in the living room playing some lovely music for us. A couple of the ladies would bring their DHs and the men would enjoy one another's company. About 8 PM the knitting would go away and we would all enjoy some dessert or snacks and all of us would be tucked in at home by 9:30. A good time would be had by all.

Alternatively, the men would retire to my husband's basement shop and play with the big boy toys there.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Were you comfortable knitting?


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

deexer said:


> Were you comfortable knitting?


very comfortable and happy. I could interact with everyone there, I didn't miss anything, and I was very happy that I could knit while being part of the party. many times, I thought to myself, 'I am so glad I brought my knitting, if I was just sitting here watching the game, I would be eating way too much and wishing I had my knitting with me'. I enjoyed myself and I did not disrupt the party with my knitting. I don't know if everyone even realized I was knitting. it was all good.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ooh, in my house if I had the girls in for a knitting party we would sit around the dining room table. DH would be in the living room playing some lovely music for us. A couple of the ladies would bring their DHs and the men would enjoy one another's company. About 8 PM the knitting would go away and we would all enjoy some dessert or snacks and all of us would be tucked in at home by 9:30. A good time would be had by all.
> 
> Alternatively, the men would retire to my husband's basement shop and play with the big boy toys there.


can I come... :sm01:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ooh, in my house if I had the girls in for a knitting party we would sit around the dining room table. DH would be in the living room playing some lovely music for us. A couple of the ladies would bring their DHs and the men would enjoy one another's company. About 8 PM the knitting would go away and we would all enjoy some dessert or snacks and all of us would be tucked in at home by 9:30. A good time would be had by all.
> 
> Alternatively, the men would retire to my husband's basement shop and play with the big boy toys there.


I sometimes think the men relish our get togethers as an excuse to get at those big boy toys! And of course the ice cream that follows!


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

I watch tv, listen to books, and just think while I sit and 'yarn' now since I'm a widow. I had many hours that I needed to be in the room with my husband as his illness progressed and he loved that I was right there with him. There were times he needed me closer just to console him, so I put my yarn down, or moved to a closer chair. Now, that he's gone, I sit and think of all the times I'd sit back in a bedroom watching a different tv and he'd yell back to me, "What are you mass producing now?" ha ha Oh, but to have him ask me what I was making now.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Glad you updated the SB knitting post issue. I too was surprised at how many people responded to your original post. You sound like such a considerate friend.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Aunt Sue, I think you handled the comments on your original question quite well considering some of the comments made. I saw the funeral remark. :sm16: I think it was only rabid football fans that went over the deep end, as well as those who did not get their senior naps in for the day! I'm glad you had a good time and no, couldn't knit during that last quarter. What a comeback! We'd given up at halftime and turned a movie on instead. Then my son comes running in the room just when things were heating up saying "You're not watching the SB? WTH?!?" and turns it on. Good thing he did! :sm23:


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Aunt Sue, glad it all worked out and you were able to knit, especially during 1st 2 quarters. Sounds like all had a great time. Rather be knitting than on the phone.????


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

So happy to hear all of you had a great time!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad you had fun and I find I don't eat after dinner . Knitting is good therapy . I didn't read all the comments and I guess I'm glad I didn't . I have never ripped out so much as I did last night . Oh wee, thanks for sharing .


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm glad you took your knitting. I knit and watch TV every evening. It's never stopped me from interacting with my son who I house share with. It ounds as though a good time was had by all. Including you.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 23, 2016)

eloise-the-elder said:


> This "trip" has been a "hoot". Generally, I find KP to be an exceptionally kind, accepting, helpful place in the universe... a lovely spot for a cup'a. Both my sis' and I tune in now and again, but we make it a point never to pay attention to the drivel from vacuous people.
> 
> Knit/crochet during lectures, classes, group trips, TV, movies? ABSOLUTELY. We both hold advanced degrees and no lecturer has objected!


Crocheting is the only way I can sit through local commission and city council meetings! Though I usually find a reason to frog that work.... ;-)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aunt Sue
I did read your original post and read all the comments.
I'm glad you had a wonderful time, sounds like the host is a true friend and sounds like everyone enjoyed their time together watching the game.
That is what is it all about.


Sherryc 
your comment 
There are a lot of those kinds of women on this forum and once you get on their radar, you're doomed!! I'm sorry you had to learn about them through the regular forum. Usually they stay on the attic and don't bother people in the mainstream. 

is so true. I don't go to the attic, do treat others with respect, try to help others, share many links I come across. 
It seems that some have attacked me, not sure why, have questioned me re: my stash (when there are many others re-selling who could be questioned). 
Not only has this done openly but also in PM's. I have also been made aware through PM's from others, comments made about me that I have not seen.
I'm not sure why people can't be kind to one another, but I guess there are clicks where ever you go. There seems to be quite a few here on the forum.
When I see those who have attacked in the past comment or post I stay clear away.

I remember when I joined the forum when it first came about there were so many wonderful people and don't recall such drama as there is now or disrespect towards others. There are still many wonderful people who are always willing to help others, just have to learn those to stay away from.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Hubby pbly would leave the room as soon as possible! !! :0)


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So glad you updated, that's great you got some knitting done and enjoyed your day


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Aunt Sue said:


> I am very apprehensive about posting this follow up to knitting at super bowl party but with well over 15,000 views and over 400 posts with many KP'ers asking me to return to tell them what I did, I believe it does deserve a follow up.
> 
> my good friend and host of the party does alot of sewing and is very crafty. a few weeks ago, I had asked her about her dress form as I thought I might like to use one when my knitting gets to the sweater level. She called me saturday and said "Hey, if you have any knitting that is close enough, why don't you bring it sunday and we will see if the dress form will work. " Did I mention she is a good friend. we had a conversation about my post and some of the responses. her response"OMG, who would think it was rude, it's a SB party, not a sit down dinner. you know hubs (her husband), as long as you are quite during the game, during the commercials, and during the half time show, we could care less if you are knitting." Their party is definitely a watch TV party, not a ton of interaction or non-game discussions.
> 
> ...


What gets me is that when someone posts something nasty, the responses are far worse than the original post. Just because someone thinks it is rude to knit at a SB party doesn't make them a bad person. It simply means they don't agree with you.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

So glad that you took your knitting and had a good time. I knew it would be fine since you were among friends. It was a good game to boot!

If roles were reversed....my hubs would be on the computer or watching TV, not worrying about what we were doing. He has no interest in crochet or knitting but doesn't mind that I do, especially if I make up something for him once in a while. 

Nasty people on here.....there some who I swear wake up looking for a reason to be mad every day! I feel sorry for their children! I was reading posts on The Attic for a while and commenting, but not so much now. I haven't unsubscribed yet but usually only read the first few posts and realize that the thread is going south on a hurry! I'll have to check out the other forum mentioned above.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

There's no fun in being nasty if everyone ignores you.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm glad you had a great time, and I'm glad I was one of the kind ones :sm01:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update; I was following along and hoping you would take your knitting along (but I didn't read every post, I just couldn't!)


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

There are some people who are simply unhappy and think the rest of us must share their misery. I feel sad for then and what must go on it their heads.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Whatever he wants as long as it doesn't interfere with us. And knitting during a sports game doesn't stop others concentrating on the game so why does it matter.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I believe that what other people think of me is none of my business. There is no way that I could possibly care less. It makes my life so much easier! The good part about all this is the fact that there were way more pleasant, polite, friendly comments than the others, so that alone should help you get over the others.

Glad you had a good Super Bowl party experience. What in the world could possibly be wrong with knitting at that kind of party! OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## pat546 (Sep 6, 2016)

Some people are sooooo opinionated. I'm pretty sure that you're a sensible person. Knitting at a funeral NO, at a Super Bowl party if it's ok withe the hostess YEs. As to the above question weeeell if I was has a bunch of knitters over I would hope my better half would read a book, watch tv or better yet leave


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Thanks for the update. I can't understand someone being mean in response to your question. But then.....


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Good for you. I got one sock done during superbowl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Partly as a result of the original post I watched the SB here (it was on free to air). What a match for my first one ever.
I do follow the football here- but it is totally different (well the ball shape is the same, kick the ball and can handle it). I go to most of the matches and take my knitting with me- and knit through the game (occasionally it gets so tense it gets out aside. As it did Monday our time!).


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I 'threw' the SB party and knitted during the game!


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't understand about the 'Attic"

Indices


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I only read a few pages of your original post but I will be going back to read the rest. I was going to say that I can't believe that people here would be so mean but truthfully, I can believe it.
KP though is not the only site that has people that are so negative. I was reading comments on a different site with a completely different topic and I was horrified by the rudeness there. 
People were swearing and one even called another poster the "n" word. I left the site quickly and never returned.
KP is usually a lovely site and even The Attic isn't all bad. I have learnt so much about America there and I have enjoyed that. 
For every nasty person there are many more nice people and we all need to remember that.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I didn't enter into this topic before but just wanted to say good on you for taking your work with you.
When we were younger and didnt have a coloured we would get asked to a friend's to watch the All Black's play rugby I always took my knitting and no one ever got upset by me doing so, often all the woman would knit while the guys enjoyed the game............it's only a game after all.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

We hosted some friends during the Super Bowl. Yes, I knit during the game.


----------



## Deanna Pisano (Aug 30, 2016)

My crocheting always goes with me especially if I'm going to be idle for a while.
Let everyone else blabber away on their phones, at least we're being productive.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Aunt Sue, I'm glad you took your knitting to the party and had a great time. I don't take my knitting "everywhere" but I do take it with me sometimes if I'm doing something small, like socks. I'm sorry you got some negative posts. Some people are happy to hide behind the anonymity of a screen name, and wouldn't DARE say the same thing to your face. 

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

I enjoyed reading about how the party (and your knitting) went. There can be a lot of negative comments on Facebook, but I find it surprising here in KP--sorry you had that happen. I always want to ask: "Who ARE these people? Where do they come from?" Glad everything went okay.....sounds like you have a great friend!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Sure or he can join


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Aunt Sue, you sound like just the loveliest person to me. Thank you for your thoughts, and for your encouragement that we all be kind, no matter what. I agree, and support you! It sounds like you had a very fun time--and I for one am glad you took your knitting! Hugs! --Nancy


Agreed????


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Glad it worked out and you got lovely work done
during a very exciting game.


----------



## bikrwench (Jan 21, 2017)

Very well said aunt sue. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## deniseb64 (Sep 28, 2016)

It's a sad testament when someone can be verbally attacked for something as mundane as knitting!! I'm unsure when "live & let live" got kicked to the side & trampled to death.
I'm glad your social dilemma was resolved so easily.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

gardenpoet said:


> Aunt Sue, you sound like just the loveliest person to me. Thank you for your thoughts, and for your encouragement that we all be kind, no matter what. I agree, and support you! It sounds like you had a very fun time--and I for one am glad you took your knitting! Hugs! --Nancy


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Joanierx said:


> You sound like a friend I would like to have. Your friends are very lucky.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i take my 'addiction' with me all the time(except weddings & funerals)these are the times to find out all the gossip about family you haven't seen or heard from in years...some times i leave it in the car so i will have it when & if needed....better to have it then want it and it is not there...my 92 yo aunt brings hers with her hanging from her wheel chair...NO one dares objects...NO one would anyway...they just might be the recipient of the item she is working on...ignore all the objectional dimwits...they have nothing better to do with their time than b****....everyone in my family & friends expect those of use who are crafters to bring what we are working on so they can see...even the sewers or beaders or other things,etc....family picnics are a blast...even bring things to occupy the kids and even sometimes the hubbys... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for the follow up, and kudos on your project, and your well-worded post. I've only been here a short time, and truly love this forum for the education, mentorship and true goodness and kindness shown by KPers. That being said, I'm sometimes aghast at the barbs that come across as responses. I fully agree with your thought of "As a society, I pray the we do not continue down this path of attacks, no matter what the topic,", Aunt Sue. You've encouraged me to speak up the next time I see one of these mean posts to show they don't belong in our form and won't be tolerated. Again, thank you.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

The super bowl party was outside with a campfire in Fla. Our friends are so used to me knitting they actually set up an ott lamp with theextension cord so I could knit in the dark!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely hubby should do what ever he wants


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for the update, I'm so glad everything worked out beautifully at the party. You and your friends sound like wonderful people! 
I have to admit that I couldn't understand the problem, since people are watching TV at a Super bowl party. At other kinds of parties, watching TV would be frowned on. And when my friends and I get together for knitting, plenty of socializing goes on, the knitting doesn't interfere.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so glad you had a good time. I take my knitting all over the place if I feel it is appropriate. I agree that some of the comments were uncalled for and as for me I try to follow the one rule my Mother was a stickler about. If you don't have anything nice to say don't say ANYTHING !


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

God's Girl said:


> I am so glad you had a good time. I take my knitting all over the place if I feel it is appropriate. I agree that some of the comments were uncalled for and as for me I try to follow the one rule my Mother was a stickler about. If you don't have anything nice to say don't say ANYTHING !


that was one of my responses to a very rude person on the original post that said I didn't have any manners. I ALWAYS stick by 'if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. '


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> I do want to say Thank you to all the KP'ers that express sadness and apologized for the unwarranted attacks through their public post or private messages to me. Even with just a small item like ' is it rude to knit at a super bowl party', it seems we can not just share our opinions, agree our opinions will be different and go on our merry way. As a society, I pray we do not continue down this path of attacks, no matter what the topic.


What a lovely, thoughtful response. I've thought the same thing when some go on attack after someone they really don't like or disagree with. It spells danger for our society and country, I fear.

Since I knit almost every place I go (not suppers, church, funerals) I loved that so many liked the idea. My senior center friends are used to it and sometimes benefit from my knitting, which helps. Thanks for posting the follow up! Glad you had a good day.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Glad you had a good time and got something accomplished at the SB party. I was crocheting during this time and got one half of a baby blanket done. Would not have been able if the Steelers were playing but maybe next year. Going to a doc appointment today and already have my knitting packed. Too many forget "if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all."


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

I am so sorry some responded in such meanness. Glad you had a good time. Knit on!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I started a knitting group at church a couple of years ago, it ended up not doing well. People said they were to busy to do silly stuff like that. Well the minister said to me one sunday morning I thought you would be bringing your knitting to church and working on it. I then told him that knitting is a silly thing and it didn't go over . He then said well how about making blankets for the community . I said that would be great, I don't mind doing community service. Bring it to church on Sundays and knit during the service how much noise can it make. Well I never have because I wouldn't want to distract anyone, even though the parents of the little one can't keep their children quite (mind you these kids are from ages5-11).


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the outcome. I was hoping you would tell us how it went down.As for the those who made despicable comments,may they have a good day,if they can.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Sorry (?) I missed the original post and I apologize for any hurtful posts. So unnecessary. I guess I might ask the hostess if she minded but I carry projects everywhere and try not to waste a minute.

It reminds me of when I was hurt and very bothered when after a divorce my youngest stepson never came by to see me or call to see if I was ok, etc. even after I told him what I needed and what was important to me. (I don't think you can blame people when you haven't told them what you need.) I discussed it with a therapist and she reminded me that we each have our own set of values and the right to them. His values may not require him to call on holidays, send a card or whatever. Doesn't mean he doesn't love or care about me. My values, however, would have me calling, sending flowers or see if they needed me. Now mind you, they also have to bear the consequences of their values, so I might do more things for those children that do remember me and I don't have to feel bad about it. Whenever something happens that isn't the way I want it to be I step back, realize it may simply be that that person may have a different set of values and CHOOSE to not be hurt or bothered by it. My point is, we all need to give others the right to do what works for them or fits in their values. I love people who are good and who walk their own path. 

One other thought........ some people are not good multi-Tasker's so they'd have difficulty chewing gum and watching a game! So to each his own.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll admit I'm one of those who did not read "all" the comments you received nor did I comment. After reading one uncalled for rude comment I stopped reading. I don't need that kind of negativity in my life, it's probably one of the reasons I start out of the attic as I understand this is where a lot of the political postings reside and I don't need them.

Anyway so glad you followed your heart and took your knitting with you. I take mine with me a lot of places too. Sometimes it starts some really interesting conversations.

Loved heading that it went well for taking your knitting with you. And hey what about that ending!


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

In written form especially, we need to be very cautious with our choice of words. There is more than one way to verbally express something, and it's easy to take ones expressions the wrong way.
Take the word "Rude", for instance. It could have been said in anger, or a statement lacking affect. We just don't know.
When speaking, I try to choose my words very carefully. Instead of saying "rude", we could say, "I would be afraid of offending the guests." It's just a case of using softer words.
Communication especially in written form, is so easy to misinterpret. Some people think the word "rude" isn't offensive at all, but gets right to the point. 
Remember we come from various parts of the world, with different customs, culture and expressions.
My grandmother from another country use to tell me to "strip", meaning go change your clothes. As a kid, this traumatized me. Haha She did not mean it the way I took it.
Let's not retaliate with unkind words. Instead of negatively labelling someone. We don't want to do the same thing we are condemning in others. I think at times we are guilty.
It seems most of us are or have recently gone through horrific life situations. I cannot imagine caring for a spouse with a chronic debilitating illness, loosing someone, a husband or child even to cancer, or our own illnesses and anxieties in life. I think this can set the tone for our speech and actions. Venting comes in many forms. Other life situations like prejudicial treatment over ones colour or nationality can have a huge transitioning effect on someone their whole life. If you've been traumatized by one nationality, it tends to make you cautious about that nationality in future dealings.
It's just a defence mechanism. Try to think about why that person made that expression. There might be history"
Let's make a pact to wipe the slate clean. No past hurt feelings, just start fresh. Let's seek clarification to statements from others, or if some words offend us, tell the person how it makes you feel, and is that what they intended?
lets remember we are ALL friends and support one another. Disagree softly. Rise above.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so glad that things worked out for you, without any difficulty. With good friends it shouldn't be an issue.

Here's what I worked on during the Super Bowl. Far preferable to knit than watch football, to me anyway.... I know, the buttonholes aren't aligned. I'm going to choose one set, the heck with the others. :sm09:

By the way, if you're ever in Houston you can come knit at my house any time. My husband would faint if I ever just watched tv without knitting.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> I am very apprehensive about posting this follow up to knitting at super bowl party but with well over 15,000 views and over 400 posts with many KP'ers asking me to return to tell them what I did, I believe it does deserve a follow up.
> 
> my good friend and host of the party does alot of sewing and is very crafty. a few weeks ago, I had asked her about her dress form as I thought I might like to use one when my knitting gets to the sweater level. She called me saturday and said "Hey, if you have any knitting that is close enough, why don't you bring it sunday and we will see if the dress form will work. " Did I mention she is a good friend. we had a conversation about my post and some of the responses. her response"OMG, who would think it was rude, it's a SB party, not a sit down dinner. you know hubs (her husband), as long as you are quite during the game, during the commercials, and during the half time show, we could care less if you are knitting." Their party is definitely a watch TV party, not a ton of interaction or non-game discussions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! I'm glad you took your knitting!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

well, I didn't win the Super Bowl pool, but I sold the scarf I finished for $35.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you for the followup.

I'm sorry some thought it appropriate to act poorly, just because they weren't saying it to you face to face...because that's what it is....bullying...saying incognito and then running away. Let them say something like that to your face, and see if they do. 

glad you had fun!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Have to admit I didn't read your original post as my computer was having a hissy fit. However, I do knit or make Dorset buttons at committee meetings (usually craft related), on the bus,visiting friends etc (not at funerals before the bigots have a go! - and by the way I accept you are entitled to your opinion, even if I disagree, so kindly do me the courtesy of accepting that I am also entitled to mine. Thank you.)I get the occasional odd or even curious look, but most folk just mind their own business and are happy to allow me to mind mine. Glad to hear you had a lovely day.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm glad you had your knitting with you and could be productive if that is what you wanted to do. Yay for you!!


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Aunt Sue,
I'm so glad you & your knitting went to the party. Loved your response to those who took exception to your post. I work nights at a hospital & have longed wanted to take my knitting with me to work on during lulls between rounds. However, I'm afraid management would frown mightily on it. I don't think it's any different than using our electronic devices between rounds. Patients are not ignored & we're ever ready when a call comes in but until a notice comes down from management, the knitting stays at home.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

You and your knitting are welcome anytime, including my funeral. Though I am not planning that anytime soon. Too many WIPs????


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm glad you took your knitting. Most people love to see it actually being done and to see how it "grows"!
One thing, what and where is the attic? I hadn't heard of it before and don't want to go there after reading about it!????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad to read your report about your experience.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

jeanml said:


> Glad you had a good time and got something accomplished at the SB party. I was crocheting during this time and got one half of a baby blanket done. Would not have been able if the Steelers were playing but maybe next year. Going to a doc appointment today and already have my knitting packed. Too many forget "if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all."


YES!!!! if the Steelers were playing I wouldn't have gotten anything done and would have watch the WHOLE thing and not gone to bed before the 1st half ended...hubby is the Pats fan....I am also a Giants fan and he is a Dallas fan...things are very interesting in our home...HE is Red Sox and I am NEW YORK YANKEES...marriage has lasted for 49 yrs...50 yrs this April...ALL my kids(3) and grandkids(9) are for HIS teams...none for mine...i have them all to myself... :sm15: :sm15: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I say Bravo for you,Aunt Sue! 
At least you were present and engaged, unlike the person on her cell phone all night, which I feel is even more rude. Why do people think it's ok to go to a football party then have to be quiet or follow arbitrary rules cuz the "game is on"?! 
Just keep doing what you're doing...but not at a funeral lol


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

Myrle said:


> If he is not a knitter, then why not. My DH would be friendly and welcoming to them and then occupy himself and leave we knitters to enjoy each other. There is a polite way of doing these things. He most likely would help me farewell them and perhaps offer to make them a cup of tea or coffee, but do his own thing most of the time. Incidentally I don't think my friends would expect him to do anything else. However all these things need to be done differently in different households I guess.


My husband isn't a knitter, but he does enjoy it when I invite by friends over for a night of knitting. His first question is, "What kind of cake are we eating?" He keeps himself busy with his projects and adds to the conversation. If there is a sports game on TV he will go into the other room and come back when the cake is served.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Very well said. Especially the part about how people treat others who believe differently. Many do not have respect for differing opinions & so our country gets further & further divided. Bravo for your words!


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm also curious about the attic!


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

Fingers and or keyboard are not responding well today, tried to delete the duplicate. Hope it worked.


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm glad your Super Bowl went well, I didn't watch as I am a former fan who gave it up because of the spousal abuse issues and the physical and mental damage caused by the sport and covered up for by the higher-ups.
I have only been participating in this forum for a few months and have been surprised and saddened by the out-and-out nastiness of some of the participants.up
I have already considered quitting several times, but at this point I have decided to try and stay and just pray for those who seem to belong for the sole purpose of hurting others. Sometimes that helps me and most of what I find here brings some healing and happiness into my day.


----------



## Cheryl Miller (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the report! You are amazing. I also knitted - on a beaded cowl, no less. After completing a large section, I quit and watched the end of the game. No one complained. In fact, the kids left me alone lol.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

When you posted your original scenario, you didn't give the details you do now about your friendship with your hostess, etc. It sounded like you were in a real quandary and wanted an honest opinion. I'm glad it worked out for you the way it did.


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Whatever he wants. As long as he is not disturbing the guests deliberately. But I know he will go through and make jokes to everyone about what they are making. He likes attention!


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

when I was in college, the profs let us knit in class until as my Shakespeare prof said 'a needle drops.' I also carry my knitting with me whenever I can. I have a couple of projects that I can do on the subway or bus or in the doctor's office that don't take a lot of concentration. the Ashton shawlette stays at home for complete attention.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for the follow up! I am so happy all went well.


----------



## 86571 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so glad you posted. KP has changed since I started reading it several years ago. At that time there was one person who was rude and sarcastic (by my standards anyway) but she is no longer on here. However now it seems there are many more like her, just waiting... I have almost quit reading KP so seeing this post and the positive responses is very encouraging. BTW I did not see your original post. Knitting is so much fun that I cannot understand why anyone would say anything negative about a person's knitting. You just continue to enjoy your knitting and ignore those negative people. ☺


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok so now what happened with rhe dress form? Lol


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL. I don't even like sports events on tv or in person. So they must have a tizzy I prefer to knit, crochet or what ever tickles my fancy that day. We must live our lives by our own standards. Only God can judge us. Dance like no one is watching. =) :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Simple answer: Yes. And since tv is noisy, watch in another room or under headphones. Knitting doesn't prevent the knitter from being part of the social discussion. Neither does reading, in my experience.TV does.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Aunt Sue said:


> I am very apprehensive about posting this follow up to knitting at super bowl party but with well over 15,000 views and over 400 posts with many KP'ers asking me to return to tell them what I did, I believe it does deserve a follow up.
> 
> my good friend and host of the party does alot of sewing and is very crafty. a few weeks ago, I had asked her about her dress form as I thought I might like to use one when my knitting gets to the sweater level. She called me saturday and said "Hey, if you have any knitting that is close enough, why don't you bring it sunday and we will see if the dress form will work. " Did I mention she is a good friend. we had a conversation about my post and some of the responses. her response"OMG, who would think it was rude, it's a SB party, not a sit down dinner. you know hubs (her husband), as long as you are quite during the game, during the commercials, and during the half time show, we could care less if you are knitting." Their party is definitely a watch TV party, not a ton of interaction or non-game discussions.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize there would be such a controversial opinion about knitting at a SB party. If Eleanor Roosevelt took her knitting to the UN and political meetings then I see no problem with knitting and watching TV.

You know what rude is--well going to a restaurant with people and everyone is using their phone--either texting or speaking loudly on the phone.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here we go again. As my mother used to say "if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all".


----------



## pinkllamalinda (Dec 17, 2011)

You are delightful! Keep on, keeping on! I really think you should be a writer after you finish all your WIPs!


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

I have a question of you girls. Do you think these nasty people talk to their neighbours as rudely or to old friends? I can not really see them having any close relationships. Such as going out with their girlfriends for lunch and laughing and enjoying one another.


----------



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

I took my knitting to the super bowl party also. No one was surprised since I take it with me everywhere. As for funerals, I want my memorial service to have hooks, needles, yarn & patterns at the entryway and I have already told all my knitting friends I EXPECT them to knit me out of this world.

It has been proven that having your hands busy doing repetitive actions helps you focus. At meetings if I am not knitting, my mind wanders. Just me. I'm a crazy lady or so they say.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

is over 15,000 a record? Hard to believe some were beyond no, into nasty. Jeepers. I like the comment today - they can go sit in mud.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

glad you knitted!!!!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the follow-up. It was exactly what I would have expected from your host and the others at the party!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

txproudmary said:


> I took my knitting to the super bowl party also. No one was surprised since I take it with me everywhere. As for funerals, I want my memorial service to have hooks, needles, yarn & patterns at the entryway and I have already told all my knitting friends I EXPECT them to knit me out of this world.
> 
> It has been proven that having your hands busy doing repetitive actions helps you focus. At meetings if I am not knitting, my mind wanders. Just me. I'm a crazy lady or so they say.


Oh, just love it-- you must be my sister! Or at least a close cousin. I always knit at meetings and as most would tell you, never stopped me from voicing an opinion or helping solve the problem. Only time I didn't knit was 3 years as pres of the local council on aging and then I had to work to keep focus. Should have knit!


----------



## sandigrl (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh, my, I didn't see the original post or comments. I'm glad. 

So sorry you had that abuse, or even felt the need to explain yourself.

I'd expect it on fb, youtube, etc but here? I'm considering unsubscribing.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I very much appreciate the follow up. The party sounds fun. I usually read a complete thread so read the nasty and the nice. Some of the negative, mean comments in the threads I have read have astonished me.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems to me that playing with one's phone was more rude than knitting. I have a friend who takes her knitting to work meetings and the boss only comments to ask her what she is working on. She says she can't stand to sit somewhere without something in her hands to work on & that she actually hears more of the discussion if her hands are busy. Of course, she is so OCD that we tease her about being CDO (it has to be in alphabetic order).


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Knittykatz said:


> And this is what I knit during the SB party! Woohoo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Good thing you brought this up: knitting still permits us to be sociable, so men can knit away, I find that OK. However, things that take you into another zone, like playing with your phone, texting or checking msgs, going out on a TV program, reading your own book in a corner, those I find rude and I feel if people cannot socialize when they come together, then they should excuse themselves andd stay alone doing their own thing.

That is my opinion and now you know it, so whne I invite you over, behave LOL.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad you enjoyed the day with friends and were comfortable enough to take your knitting!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I took my knitting to a political organizational meeting last night. Got 4 rows done, participated fully in the discussion and no one raised any eyebrow. Another lady was also knitting.


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

I can't do meetings at all without knitting or at least a crossword puzzle.
I participate in a political news site who would ban many of the site's participants.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Whatever "floats his boat".

I always have a small project on hand. I like to have my hands occupied. Stopped me chewing my nails years ago.

What a shame that some people seem to find pleasure in putting others down. I think they must be sad and lonely.

My grandmother alway said: "if you can't say something nice say nothing!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Well at my funeral, I want my friends to bring their knitting.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome! Time with people you enjoy being with AND an opportunity to keep your hands busy and your snacking under control. Sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, it sounds to me like you did everything right and have weathered the storm of nonsense with class and style. That shows your high quality. Good for you. It is a sad shame that so many mean people hide behind a keyboard and feel they have the right to be so cruel. I feel for the young and our kind hearted children having to navigate such a hateful world ours has become. Lord help us.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I personally will knit wherever I d**n well please - if someone wants to get their nose out of joint, that is their privilege. Wanna bet those are the same people who let their kids run wild in the store, at the movies, or wherever, and get really upset if anyone suggests they control them at all? I'm with you, though. We collectively have turned our backs on civility and courtesy in all levels of society and it takes little imagination to see where that is taking us. I will knit on, and let the barbarians do what they will.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

I too replied to your first post saying take it- I am so glad it turned out so well for you - I knew it would as you said they were good friends- some of the comments you did receive on your first post were indeed downright uncalled for- no wonder the world is in the state that it is !!!!!! I say keep on knitting wherever you may go and as I say always feel out the crowd lol but make sure your knitting is in your bag- i agree with debbieb- at my funeral bring your knitting


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry debbieb


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry debbieb


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Loved your comments! You were courteous and asked the hostess her opinion and her response was that of a good friend. Everyone needs to chill a little. I can remember taking my children and a bunch of their friends to a baseball game and of course I spent the time doing my crochet ????


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

So glad for the good time you had and that you took your knitting along!

I didn't follow the thread long enough to see the mean comments, but I visited the Attic once and that was enough. I feel sorry for people that are so miserable that they are mean and filled with hate all of the time.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Aunt Sue, I'm so glad that you enjoyed yourself at the SB party...and that you took your knitting!! Why on earth would anyone question that you would take a knitting project to a funeral or any other occasion like that?? I mean really!!! I take my knitting everywhere, and I mean everywhere...many times it gets left in the car, but it's there should the opportunity to knit arise. I do not take it with me to the dinner table,etc. Please let's give ourselves credit for being intelligent, sensitive, and courteous individuals! Hope you were rooting for the Pats! What a game!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

I remember many of us knitting in lecture halls in college. Every now and ten, a needle would clang on the floor!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kudos to you. I would have done the same thing. These younger people think nothing of it to sit there and text or play games etc on their phone while they are in your company. Even when you are out in a restaurant eating. Instead of conversing with you they do this. Aggravates me to no end when my own daughter does it. Just want to throw the phone in the trash!! I can sit and knit, watch TV and even talk to someone in the room all at the same time. Glad you did this.


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

SO glad U took your k itting and enjoyed yourself! I knitted also during the game as a lot of us! I believe you need to do what you want, and shame in those who find fault! They must have boring lives if they can get upset about things like this! Life is too short! U GO GIRL!!


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

SO glad U took your k itting and enjoyed yourself! I knitted also during the game as a lot of us! I believe you need to do what you want, and shame in those who find fault! They must have boring lives if they can get upset about things like this! Life is too short! U GO GIRL!!

And YES! Hubbys can read a book too!!!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

How do you play cards and knit at the same time? That's a NEW one! LOL!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm glad it worked out for you. I always have a project with me in car. Then you have it ready if you need it


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

So glad you had a good time. I think knitting improves focus, so anyone who is offended that you're not paying attention just really doesn't get it. I agree about church, worship (definitely not a funeral!) but anyplace else just use good judgment.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

Glad you had a good time at the party and got some knitting done. Sorry for the rudeness of some I agree it is not necessary.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Janpeonys said:


> I agree with Sherryc. Some people on KP are nasty bags. You know who you are. Anything to spark being nasty. Go sit in mud. Glad u took your knitting. I take mine when I can. It's a lovely day for you to enjoy yourself. Jan


Yes indeed!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

wray said:


> Ok so now what happened with the dress form? Lol


:sm02:

well I figured out that I want one that is foam /soft so I can put pins in it with a neck and maybe I can get by with just a chest up model, if they make such a thing. I'm sure I am very far away from using one, still knitting only basic patterns. but it was nice to see what she had.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I always used to knit at Super Bowl parties. No one ever commented about it. It was just never a problem. I just did my thing and didn't disturb anyone from our watching the game.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Aunt Sue, we enjoyed reading the responses, many were hilarious and timely. We think you are swell and hope to see lots of your beautiful works on here in the future. Keep knitting, it is a happy craft ! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Well at my funeral, I want my friends to bring their knitting.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: I might suggest to my family to bring my yarn stash and needles -- free for the taking and maybe some attendees will want to learn to knit. What a legacy...


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

It's nice to see a follow-up. Although I wouldn't have done it, you clearly spoke to your hostess beforehand and everything was OK. Lovely knitting, by the way, and a productive, social afternoon.


----------



## L Virginia (Feb 21, 2013)

I would have taken mine and I thank you for this post.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Knittykatz said:


> And this is what I knit during the SB party! Woohoo


I want you to know, I wanted to take my knitting to Buffalo Wild Wings while the game was on, but decided not to. I have been working on the same hat. I am on my third one. They will be for my granddaughters.


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

Aunt Sue. Very glad you did it and enjoyed. You have a nice friend to support you..... Unhappy people will always send nasty messages, so why to bother about them?. Looked to me that ur knitting didn't bother anyone and everyone was happy. SB can be boring if you do not understand the game. I did too knit all the time and if people get offended I realized they are not happy or they are jealous. Go for it girl!!!!!


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Good for you - yes there are some mean and nasty people with us, kinda makes you feel sorry for them.
I am with the other lady, I really dont care what people think at what I do but you really dont realize that till your older.
Your go girl!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: I might suggest to my family to bring my yarn stash and needles -- free for the taking and maybe some attendees will want to learn to knit. What a legacy...


I tell my DH all the time, if I died , please don't just throw out my yarn.... hell, if you sell it, you probably could take a great trip to a caribbean island. his response - 'Oh, really, a trip huh... to an tropical island.... hummm.... ' I better do a better job of hiding the stash.... :sm09:


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for the follow up posting - I was wondering how your event panned out - I'm so glad that you had a wonderful Super Bowl/Knitting time  . :sm24:


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


I think the difference here is that she could still help the hostess, participate in the conversation, watch the TV and eat snacks so the knitter is still part of the party. Presumably her husband was watching TV, as was she. It is kind of hard to read a book and participate in conversation at the same time, although not impossible.

P.S. Thanks for letting us know how this turned out for you. I never had a doubt but that it would literally open new doors in multiple ways - folks tend to be really interested in handwork when they see me doing it.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i'm new to this "loop", but when I read the entire entries, my thoughts were that if your knitting didn't disturb the view of the TV, or make any noise to disturb the sound, why should ANYONE complain at all?!!!!! so glad you have such good friends who support you and what you do. some people are so small minded and "picky picky" they are not happy unless they are complaining about something. as for me - you go girl! I take my knitting places as well and my friends are all interested in what I am knitting (some are the recipients of the products), and glad to see that my "old age fingers" (as my son and a few friends refer to them), are still able to move due to the arthritis in my hands.


----------



## starryskies (Jan 17, 2017)

I take my knitting EVERYWHERE. I knit in church during the readings and sermon. Among other things, I find I listen and retain the spoken word better when my hands are busy. The church knitting is a hat pattern of reflective yarn originally intended for my family's use for walking and working at night. I used to get odd looks at church but not any more. I told people I knit prayer into those hats. My family is covered (pun intended) but everybody who has seen them wants one so now I knit for sale. I still knit a prayer for safety into each one. 

I do not knit in places where it would be disrespectful but I have yet to find where it is disruptive.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

to the lady who mentioned texting, reading, etc., when in a group of friends, or at any party, i'm with you!!!! you go girl!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Aunt Sue
> I did read your original post and read all the comments.
> I'm glad you had a wonderful time, sounds like the host is a true friend and sounds like everyone enjoyed their time together watching the game.
> That is what is it all about.
> ...


You are right....KPused to be a nice place....


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Silly me I forgot it was Sunday and did not see the game. It sounded fantastic in the reviews.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

carmicv said:


> The super bowl party was outside with a campfire in Fla. Our friends are so used to me knitting they actually set up an ott lamp with theextension cord so I could knit in the dark!


Now those are true friends....!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I was raised Aunt Sue if you can't say something nice sit there and be quiet I think as adults we should have the same self restraint it is not necessary to agree with every comment and it's okay to have a differing opinion. It is not polite or kind to be rude or cruel and it is just not wanted...I was under attack for a while considered leaving then I thought why would I give those rotten eggs that kind of control over my life and put them on ignore quite easy I felt better and they could no longer hurt my feelings, most people here I would say easily 98% are very kind and as helpful as they can be the other 2% should just be ignored so the rest of us can help each other. I don't know what they are going through but I won't buy into their behavior either I can say a prayer that their lives get better and call it a day. Just my opinion!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> thank you for the followup.
> 
> I'm sorry some thought it appropriate to act poorly, just because they weren't saying it to you face to face...because that's what it is....bullying...saying incognito and then running away. Let them say something like that to your face, and see if they do.
> 
> glad you had fun!


I am finding that our society in general is becoming less accepting and more angry;bullying and just generally mean......we are headed down a angry path......


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

PeggySca said:


> I have a question of you girls. Do you think these nasty people talk to their neighbours as rudely or to old friends? I can not really see them having any close relationships. Such as going out with their girlfriends for lunch and laughing and enjoying one another.


I think they are mean and nasty on here just to get laughs out of it.......or deep inside they cannot be mean and nasty in "real" life and it makes them feel big.....I feel sorry for them!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

txproudmary said:


> I took my knitting to the super bowl party also. No one was surprised since I take it with me everywhere. As for funerals, I want my memorial service to have hooks, needles, yarn & patterns at the entryway and I have already told all my knitting friends I EXPECT them to knit me out of this world.
> 
> It has been proven that having your hands busy doing repetitive actions helps you focus. At meetings if I am not knitting, my mind wanders. Just me. I'm a crazy lady or so they say.


I also; am a crazy lady......nice to meet you! I have trouble focusing and keeping a train of thought.....


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Loved reading your follow-up!! I wholeheartly agree with the end "thoughts I want to share"......kindness is everything in this world! The party you attended is my kind of party and I have the friends in mind that would be the same as yours.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree and I think there quite a few of us out there!!!! keep knitting, keep smiling and to h--- with all the others!!!!


----------



## Kalley (Feb 19, 2014)

I take my knitting every where I go....I hate just sitting some place and doing nothing.....sorry you had all the negative things said to you.....I believe knitting is no different than taking a...nook...along to read from....or read from cell phone. But why do these people care at all....it doesn't affect them....must be they don't have much of a life then....
Keep knitting do what you want.....good luck


----------



## Kalley (Feb 19, 2014)

I take my knitting every where I go....I hate just sitting some place and doing nothing.....sorry you had all the negative things said to you.....I believe knitting is no different than taking a...nook...along to read from....or read from cell phone. But why do these people care at all....it doesn't affect them....must be they don't have much of a life then....
Keep knitting do what you want.....good luck


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't understand mean comments on ANY topic. I was always taught that if you can't say something nice, then don't say anything. That doesn't mean I always agree with the opinions of others. I just choose not to be confrontational.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> I don't understand mean comments on ANY topic. I was always taught that if you can't say something nice, then don't say anything. That doesn't mean I always agree with the opinions of others. I just choose not to be confrontational.


so was I and I do try to follow...sometimes I am human and slip.....


----------



## kathydolph (Jan 27, 2017)

Love the fact that you took your knitting with you I would have done the same I can't watch tv without knitting I go camping and I do a lot of knitting well I'm camping on my lone time get lots done don't do it when I'm by the fire or family time hard to do if I'm in the water or on the boat????


----------



## kathydolph (Jan 27, 2017)

Love the fact that you took your knitting with you I would have done the same I can't watch tv without knitting I go camping and I do a lot of knitting well I'm camping on my lone time get lots done don't do it when I'm by the fire or family time hard to do if I'm in the water or on the boat????


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

shepherd said:


> is over 15,000 a record? Hard to believe some were beyond no, into nasty. Jeepers. I like the comment today - they can go sit in mud.


I'm not sure but now it is almost 17,000. it must be receiving more viewing as a result of this post.


----------



## terik63901 (Jul 30, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby would be either in the garage working on something or on the computer researching something. I don't expect him to hang out in a room with a bunch of knitters which is something he has no interest in at all. he has watch tv while I knit all the time and that doesn't bother either one of us. I don't have any knitting friends so it is a issue that will never come up.


Mine also ! and it would not bother him a bit !


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for your update, you have a great friend, made a cute hat, and had lots of fun.

On the above question I would say hubby could and would do what he was comfortable with doing.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so glad that your friend is so supportive!
I truly enjoy taking my knitting along the things like this!
I fidgit. Knitting is controlled fidgiting! ????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Bless you for going ahead and taking your knitting along.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, just love it-- you must be my sister! Or at least a close cousin. I always knit at meetings and as most would tell you, never stopped me from voicing an opinion or helping solve the problem. Only time I didn't knit was 3 years as pres of the local council on aging and then I had to work to keep focus. Should have knit!


So we're Triplets! I was waiting for someone to mention the 'focus' quality of knitting! In fact, a good part of my job involves listening to conference calls. If I'm NOT knitting, I'm not paying attention - checking email, looking at something else, mind wandering. If I AM knitting, I'm concentrating on the call, and can stop and make notes or comments as needed. So is my job great or what - they pay me for knitting!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

whoo gives a nat behind what he dose.


deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am glad you enjoyed your day and you will have to grow a thick skin about the messages you got because that seems to be the way of the world, it brings the worse out in people, and it is called "bulling".


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm with you. I lasted about 5 min. and dumped it and will never go back.


Aunt Sue said:


> it wasn't in the Attic. it was posted under main and an active posts for about 4 days. I didn't know what the attic was until today. I don't think I will visit that section either.


----------



## Jaysenne (Feb 1, 2017)

Use to have friends over You would bring your project and visit while having tea and working away on your item. Good time to get help if having trouble with your item.
As. To hubby never bothered him, if he knit would have joined in, lol


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Because they want every one to feel as nasty as they do so they try to rub it all over every one else.


suzhuz said:


> Glad you took your knitting! This will sound naive, but I am still shocked when mean comments are made on KP. Why waste time responding if your response is mean? Who does that help?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw your post on taking your knitting asking if it was okay. I have been here since 2011 and I knew right away that you were in for nasty answers. I did not comment but I was already feeling sorry for you when I saw your question. If there is a next time, just call your friend and ask her and save yourself from a lot of hurt. I have my knitting with me and knit almost everywhere except church, funerals, weddings and other such events. I take it to basketball games, etc. Wasn't that Super Bowl game something? I knitted through it. I belong to a craft group and when we get together a couple of us knit and the others work on their projects. My husband is there a lot of the time and sometimes he joins us for dessert and yes he does read or plays games on the computer, whatever he wants to do. No TV on then.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I'm with you. I lasted about 5 min. and dumped it and will never go back.


I haven't been there but sounds sort of like Middle Schoolers!


----------



## luvmapups (Sep 5, 2016)

Knittykatz said:


> And this is what I knit during the SB party! Woohoo


M
Love it.....And your sense of humor and hutzpah!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Grandma Jo said:


> I saw your post on taking your knitting asking if it was okay. I have been here since 2011 and I knew right away that you were in for nasty answers. I did not comment but I was already feeling sorry for you when I saw your question. If there is a next time, just call your friend and ask her and save yourself from a lot of hurt. I have my knitting with me and knit almost everywhere except church, funerals, weddings and other such events. I take it to basketball games, etc. Wasn't that Super Bowl game something? I knitted through it. I belong to a craft group and when we get together a couple of us knit and the others work on their projects. My husband is there a lot of the time and sometimes he joins us for dessert and yes he does read or plays games on the computer, whatever he wants to do. No TV on then.


Previously, every time I asked a knitting question, I got such great help and support. I felt as if I had a new circle of friends.

I never thought about receiving nasty comments. I figured a few, "Yes, it's rude, how would you feel if.....", type responses but being told I had no manners.. etc...

Posting the original question, probably showed a lack in judgement on my part, but my GF pointed out - 'no, you just always see the good in people because you are a good person. you would never be mean or nasty in any way, so you don't expect other people to be that way."

I take comfort and pride that I AM a good person and it's nice that other people see me that way too.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

There were people incensed enough to actually send you PM's? My thought was it is none of their D*** business!!


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> someone else posted that on my original post. I wish I would have seen that.


Put Geico commercial with Terry Bradshaw in your search engine.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/A340/geico-pregame-relaxation-its-not-surprising-ft-terry-bradshaw
link to the commercial


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Put Geico commercial with Terry Bradshaw in your search engine.


I just saw that! :sm09: They don't know what they're supposed to be doing with those sticks! :sm09:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

saw the ad! what a hoot!!!! good on them to do the ad! I was knitting throughout the game and lost quite a few stitches in the process and had to go back and pick up! I got so excited at one point I lost a whole row of stitches when I threw the needles up the air!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

peanutpatty said:


> There were people incensed enough to actually send you PM's? My thought was it is none of their D*** business!!


all the PM's I received were KP'ers apologizing and kind words. a few shared their opinions with me under PM rather than the public forum as they felt the responses were taking a nasty turn and they did not want to get caught up in it but still wanted to share helpful points and felt I would read more under PM's than allllll the responses that were posting.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the follow-up. Sounds as if all had a fine time. I knit thru the SB too but I was alone and didn't even turn on the game! Not a big sports fan. My late DH used to watch golf on TV all the time and if I hadn't had knitting or something else to do I would have gone completely nuts!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> all the PM's I received were KP'ers apologizing and kind words. a few shared their opinions with me under PM rather than the public forum as they felt the responses were taking a nasty turn and they did not want to get caught up in it but still wanted to share helpful points and felt I would read more under PM's than allllll the responses that were posting.


OK, got it. After some of the responses I can see why they would not want to reply publicly.


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

I loved reading all the responses on this -- I did knit during the Super Bowl on Sunday -- however the last 10 minutes of the game it was sweaty palms and heart palpitations time since I was rooting for the Patriots (even tho a die hard Raiders fan for 30+ years).


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I felt at one time that I was being singled out by some who are outraged at just about anything, and they post quite often. So I stopped for several years to post comments and I read very little on KP. Thought they would forget about me. Posting online is such a farce of communication, since it is all anonymous, don't like this at all. Glad you had a good time at the SB party, I took a nap but woke up in time to see the half-time show, and then later, the end of the 4th quarter. My husband was so upset that the recording stopped before the game ended!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I am glad you got to knit and it all worked out well for you, no matter what all the KPERS said.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


No he should make tea for us!


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm glad you and your Knitting were comfortable at the SB party. I Was "Knooking" a shawl during my friend's SB party, and it was no problem. I was able to keep my eyes on both the game and my work, and it helped me keep my hand out of the salty snacks.


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Whatever he wants. He would enjoy any or all of them


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Well in my case and I do have craft meetings in my home, my husband has some friendly chatting with my group and then does what ever he wants, sometimes he hangs out with us and other times he goes outside and does his own thing. If he has company over I do the same thing...

Georgia



deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I used to knit everywhere I went. Now I usually take my knitting and decide when I see what's happening and who else is there . I do remember working on a sock during the movie, "Doctor Zhivago", years ago -- when we came out of the theater hours later, I was holding the longest hand-knit sock in all of history. Guess I was paying a lot more attention to what was happening on the screen than what I was doing with my hands. Talk about unraveling -- I had plenty of that ahead of me -- enough yarn for the second sock, as I recall.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm glad you took your knitting and had a productive and happy day. The evening before I was at a fun dinner that was a fundraiser for a local wildlife organization. I had my current WIP with me and following the meal had it out and was knitting away. It turned out that one of the gentlemen at our table is the owner of a farm and raises alpacas. I got his business card and he got a very happy new customer. Knitting is a great way to make friends and keep them too. ????


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

So pleased Aunt Sue,I was wondering how it all went and thanks for spending time sending us feedback.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


anything he likes as long as he's quiet and keeps the teapot full


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitting is suppose to be social and productive! Glad your Super Bowl was positive!! 
Too much negative sometimes!!! 
Go Patriots!


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

Indices here. I still don't know what 'the Attic' is.


----------



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

I agree with you Aunt Sue. I would have taken my knitting too. We all have opinions and are free to express them but it costs nothing to be kind to one another.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Aunt Sue,
Thanks for the follow-up. When I saw your first post and within the first couple pages saw rude comments, I read no further. Who needs that kind of stress in their lives? 

If the choice is over snacking or knitting, or wasting my time or knitting, knitting always wins. I needed to loose weight for my health's sake and knitting has played a big part of my success. Let someone find fault with that!

Blessings to you Aunt Sue!


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I take my knitting every where, not funerals of course although I've been known to put it in the car for latter. And if a man came to a knitting gathering of course he could watch tv. My dh would enjoy such a thing he would listen to the talking and may be add 2cents worth of a comment , he enjoys women more than men. No we did not watch SB.


----------



## Lady Re (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't think I commented on the initial post but thought I'd let ya'll know what I did a couple of weeks ago ... went to see a new dr and always take my knitting for the waiting room. When the dr came in I asked if he minded if I kept knitting 'cause it helped calm my nerves and he said go ahead. Next week when I went in he asked if I brought my knitting with me.

I watched the superbowl and my knitting at the same time .... super bowl won ... knitting suffered a set back.

Re


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was surprised by some of the comments which I found mean. Although it wasn't the first time I have seen a simple question become a forum for the meanspirited. I'm happy that you took your knitting and had a good time at the Super Bowl party.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

deexer said:


> Okay what if the situation were reversed, you are having a bunch of knitters over should hubby knit, read a book or watch t.v.?


Absolutely! Whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't know what "the attic" is either. Can somebody explain please?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ceciliavillabona said:


> Good thing you brought this up: knitting still permits us to be sociable, so men can knit away, I find that OK. However, things that take you into another zone, like playing with your phone, texting or checking msgs, going out on a TV program, reading your own book in a corner, those I find rude and I feel if people cannot socialize when they come together, then they should excuse themselves andd stay alone doing their own thing.
> 
> That is my opinion and now you know it, so whne I invite you over, behave LOL.


Totally agree and you'd be welcome at my house anytime. I suspect most people don't realize you can knit simple things w/o much thought, therefore you can still be present while knitting. not so the other things you listed.


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

I crochet anywhere and anytime i can except Church years ago I would stay in the bedroom while football was on T V and the hubby and cronies watched and drank.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Krwabby said:


> So we're Triplets! I was waiting for someone to mention the 'focus' quality of knitting! In fact, a good part of my job involves listening to conference calls. If I'm NOT knitting, I'm not paying attention - checking email, looking at something else, mind wandering. If I AM knitting, I'm concentrating on the call, and can stop and make notes or comments as needed. So is my job great or what - they pay me for knitting!!!


Yes== another sister! Welcome!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

indices said:


> Indices here. I still don't know what 'the Attic' is.


The Attic is a section of KP, like Main or Pictures. It is like General Chit Chat, but generally covers more controversial topics, or posters are more opinionated in their opinions. A lot of political discussion goes on.


----------



## Willie's Mom (Jul 12, 2016)

so happy your day went well. i didn't comment on your original post mostly because of all the negative responses you got. THEN it happened again to another person. 
that was it. bullying and being rude has no place on this forum. WELL - i got a nasty response! "who made you hall monitor?" was the private message response.
what concerns me, if these responders are known, why are they allowed to remain on the forum? we all have a right to our opinion BUT we don't have to be nasty.
i'm so happy you enjoyed your day. you are a good friend to have spoken to your hostess first. she is s dear friend to respobd positively. no one is more quiet than a knitter!!!


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

Sherryc said:


> There are a lot of those kinds of women on this forum and once you get on their radar, you're doomed!! I'm sorry you had to learn about them through the regular forum. Usually they stay on the attic and don't bother people in the mainstream.
> 
> I'm glad you had a good time at the Super Bowl party and glad you took your knitting.
> 
> I'm at the age where I don't give a rats behind what people think of me. I am what I am and if they don't like it...... tough. Maybe you should think more like me and maybe it wouldn't have hurt your feelings so much. Those types aren't worth getting upset over. Ignore them.


Sherryc, I absolutely agree with you!! That's exactly the way I live my life. This PC world we live in now is a lot of horsefeathers IMHO. Everyone seems to wear their feelings on their shoulders and are just looking for a reason to get their drawers in a wad!! At this stage of my life all I want is something on the needles, a cup of tea in my reach,my yorkie in my lap and peace! That makes me a happy camper. 
I completely enjoyed SB party and my friends and my knitting and no one had a problem with my knitting!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I answered in the negative but it was just a personal opinion and I think I only replied because you asked which to me means you honestly wanted an answer. I try very hard not to be mean or nasty when replying to anyone on here. I am glad you followed what felt right to you and had a good time. I think the follow up explained the circumstances more fully as I initially thought it was more or less your husband's desire to go and you did not really want to go unless you could take along a project to entertain you. I will never intentionally write a mean spirited comment on here . In fact I have been sort of hurt a few times-not be a comment -but by a lack of them. At least three times I have asked a question and no one responded. I felt sort of out of the loop.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

The Attic was started for the ones that were causing trouble on this site. It is a place that Administration started so that those that don't want to be agreeable and nice can go to the attic and fight it out. It was started after I became a member of KP. They also added Report Issue so if bad stuff was going on it could be reported to Administration.


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

Gramakate said:


> I watch tv, listen to books, and just think while I sit and 'yarn' now since I'm a widow. I had many hours that I needed to be in the room with my husband as his illness progressed and he loved that I was right there with him. There were times he needed me closer just to console him, so I put my yarn down, or moved to a closer chair. Now, that he's gone, I sit and think of all the times I'd sit back in a bedroom watching a different tv and he'd yell back to me, "What are you mass producing now?" ha ha Oh, but to have him ask me what I was making now.


I know exactly how you feel! It's been almost 8 years for me.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I could find your first post. I can't imagine people being so mean about your knitting at the super bowl party. Good heavens, it is no crime. I didn't bring mine with me, because I didn't have enough light. Otherwise, I would have brought mine as well. You did nothing wrong, and people who say mean things should take a look at themselves first before they criticize someone else. Loved your post.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Grandma Jo said:


> The Attic was started for the ones that were causing trouble on this site. It is a place that Administration started so that those that don't want to be agreeable and nice can go to the attic and fight it out. It was started after I became a member of KP. They also added Report Issue so if bad stuff was going on it could be reported to Administration.


Actually the owner of this site also owns another similar site where the attic was in play long before instituted here. A place for controversial topics, not troublemakers. People who post in the attic can and do post on other sections of this site.


----------



## pblynette (Sep 8, 2016)

Aunt Sue, 

I'm so glad you let us know how the SB party went, and I'm even more glad that you enjoyed yourself. I didn't respond to your first post, because, being new here, I was rather taken aback at some of the unkind remarks. But you have done all of us a service by sharing with us a part of your life, and I appreciate that. You go, girl, and continue to enjoy yourself!
I also want to thank those who explained what The Attic is. It sounds like a place I don't want...or need...to go. I prefer to just keep bumbling along, needles in hand. Now, I need to pick up my current WIP!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for letting us know the end of this tale. I wondered how it went. Sounds like you had a good time. I'd like to be your friend also, you sound like a kind and sensitive person. I didn't notice when you first posted that you were from Buffalo. I spent many years in that area. I moved to VABeach from Orchard Park. I lived in Clarence for a while and went to Daemen College a long, long time ago! I worked at OLV Infant Home before I moved. I will say I tolerate winters here much better than I did up there!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I meant to say that I could not find your first post--left the word "not" out of my first reply.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knittykatz said:


> And this is what I knit during the SB party! Woohoo


Pretty one!! :sm24:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Grandma Jo said:


> The Attic was started for the ones that were causing trouble on this site. It is a place that Administration started so that those that don't want to be agreeable and nice can go to the attic and fight it out. It was started after I became a member of KP. They also added Report Issue so if bad stuff was going on it could be reported to Administration.


#AlternativeFacts
:sm04:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Link to original topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447749-1.html


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm glad you had a great time with your friends and you got in some knitting!


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Myrle said:


> If he is not a knitter, then why not. My DH would be friendly and welcoming to them and then occupy himself and leave we knitters to enjoy each other. There is a polite way of doing these things. He most likely would help me farewell them and perhaps offer to make them a cup of tea or coffee, but do his own thing most of the time. Incidentally I don't think my friends would expect him to do anything else. However all these things need to be done differently in different households I guess.


I had a monthly knit/crochet group for charity in my home for years, because my wheelchair prevented me from getting into other homes. My husband made a 36 cup pot of Starbucks coffee, plus whatever we contributed to the potluck, visited with us as we all shared the meal, then either went to his hobbies in the garage or into the office on his computer, until time for cleanup, when he came back to participate in that. Everyone loves my husband's stories and sweet friendly disposition. They all like to leave leftovers for our dinner, and extra desserts for him. There's probably not many of them that he hasn't helped with car repairs, or handyman chores, or moving tasks, visiting their husbands in the hospital, and at home afterwards, transporting kids, anything he can think of to help folks out. That's just who he is; God has blessed him with gifts of hospitality and service, and "the gift of gab" :sm01: .

After 45 years of marriage, I still marvel at God's blessing me with such a husband. He takes "for better or worse" very seriously, and patiently cares for me in my physical limitations, plans surprise visitors for me, loves to have company, brings home things for me, admires my knitting/crocheting, lets me read to him so we can share and talk about what we've read, whether it is fiction, news events, or the Bible. I'm still counting my blessings.


----------



## byalexis (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so glad you took your knitting. I would have done the same unless it was something more than a casual event. One lady asked if you would knit at church. I have knitted at supper meeting when we finished eating. The people at my table all knitted and no one complained. When it was time for prayer meeting, the knitting went away.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

grandi15 said:


> I had a monthly knit/crochet group for charity in my home for years, because my wheelchair prevented me from getting into other homes. My husband made a 36 cup pot of Starbucks coffee, plus whatever we contributed to the potluck, visited with us as we all shared the meal, then either went to his hobbies in the garage or into the office on his computer, until time for cleanup, when he came back to participate in that. Everyone loves my husband's stories and sweet friendly disposition. They all like to leave leftovers for our dinner, and extra desserts for him. There's probably not many of them that he hasn't helped with car repairs, or handyman chores, or moving tasks, visiting their husbands in the hospital, and at home afterwards, transporting kids, anything he can think of to help folks out. That's just who he is; God has blessed him with gifts of hospitality and service, and "the gift of gab" :sm01: .
> 
> After 45 years of marriage, I still marvel at God's blessing me with such a husband. He takes "for better or worse" very seriously, and patiently cares for me in my physical limitations, plans surprise visitors for me, loves to have company, brings home things for me, admires my knitting/crocheting, lets me read to him so we can share and talk about what we've read, whether it is fiction, news events, or the Bible. I'm still counting my blessings.


you are a many blessed women. how wonderful.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update. I was knitting during the SB party I was at. No one objected at all and it kept me from overeating too.

As for what a hubby should do if I was having a bunch of knitters over, my hubby would graciously great everyone and then go out!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

During WW2 knitting was considered patriotic and it was accepted almost everywhere. This continued into the late 1940s with the argyle craze and the baby-boom. I recall that most girls knit during college lectures; however, a few professors objected and their classes were generally poorly attended as a consequence. I think that knitting in public depends a lot on whether the knitter can concentrate on the lecture/meeting without being distracted by her handiwork. Obviously, if she is distracted by her work and it affects those around her, it's time to put it away. It's usually a personal choice. I would not take a very complicated piece of work out in public but if I can work without instructions and constant attention, it's usually OK to keep the hands busy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> can I come... :sm01:


Absolutely!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I sometimes think the men relish our get togethers as an excuse to get at those big boy toys! And of course the ice cream that follows!


When my parents moved to Florida and for as long as their health permitted, Sundays Dad golfed with his friends and the wives played mah jongg, taking turns hosting. Once the men got back to the designated house, it was waffles and ice cream for all. Those were happy years for my folks.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I knew it would be fine to bring along your knitting.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> The Attic was started for the ones that were causing trouble on this site. It is a place that Administration started so that those that don't want to be agreeable and nice can go to the attic and fight it out. It was started after I became a member of KP. They also added Report Issue so if bad stuff was going on it could be reported to Administration.


Wow! Been up there lately or at all? Troublemakers? Really? I don't consider myself such, nor do I consider the story of the traveling Scottish Highlander as controversial. Report issue has been available long before the Attic was started. Next time do some research before making assumptions..


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

charbaby said:


> I recently watched a "true crime" program because it covered a gruesome murder that happened in the next county west of here several years ago. In the film from the courtroom, in the row immediately behind the prosecutors, sat a woman crocheting. Slowly & deliberately with yarn & hook. This was a pretty sensational trial. I don't think I could have kept my concentration on my pattern listening to the testimony. The judge was pronouncing the life sentence & she just kept crocheting. At the same pace as when the 15 year old murderer was testifying against the husband of the deceased woman, detailing her own sexual affair with the husband. I would have messed up my count for sure!


And remember Madame Defarge in A Tale of Two Cities!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for your update! So glad you were able to knit AND enjoy the game!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Your description is just the way I imagined a fun party with friends should be!

As for the snarky KP'ers, just ignore them. I used to think all people who knitted had to be nice until I saw some of the comments here! It wouldn't surprise me to learn some are trolls.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Aunt Sue thanks for the follow up, sounds like a great time was had by all. Will we see a pic of your leg warmers? Have a great evening.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Damama said:


> Aunt Sue thanks for the follow up, sounds like a great time was had by all. Will we see a pic of your leg warmers? Have a great evening.


hopefully, but sunday is my only knit day right now as work is 6 days a week for the next few months.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm glad you took your knitting and had a good time.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Good for you. I am glad you took your knitting with you. I always carry my small crochet projects with me, Knitting is a little hard for me to take unless it is a simple scarf. So glad you had a great time.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I tell my DH all the time, if I died , please don't just throw out my yarn.... hell, if you sell it, you probably could take a great trip to a caribbean island. his response - 'Oh, really, a trip huh... to an tropical island.... hummm.... ' I better do a better job of hiding the stash.... :sm09:


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

If the situation were reversed, my husband would be in his office at his computer. Or he would be reading a book. He's not interested in needlework. He would first make sure everyone had refreshments, and he'd check to make sure we were taken care of during the evening - he's like that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I didn't read all the posts so I didn't see the mean comments. I have pretty much stopped visiting posts in the Attic. There are some really nasty, negative, mean people there and I don't need to have that in my life. I am so glad you took your knitting with you. I knew none of your friends would mind. I took mine to a super bowl party at a friends house a couple of years ago and no one thought that I was rude at all. It is nice to have that kind of productive time to get work done on projects.


What _are_ you going on about??? The original topic - asking for opinions before the game - is not in The Attic; it's right where it started, on Main: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447749-1.html


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Aunt Sue I am so glad you had a great time at the super bowl party. Life is way to short to be bored or miserable. I bring some type of craft project with me wherever I go. Of course, there are certain places I would not knit in at all. Many people do not believe a person can multi-task when knitting or crocheting. 
Moonieboy


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Wow! Been up there lately or at all? Troublemakers? Really? I don't consider myself such, nor do I consider the story of the traveling Scottish Highlander as controversial. Report issue has been available long before the Attic was started. Next time do some research before making assumptions..


No, I know about it but I don't want anything to do with it. I joined KP quite a long time ago when you didn't have to worry about the women being so controversial. It was just so fun being on here but not so much anymore. Report Issue was not on here when I started. There are some pretty mean women on here that want to hurt others. The only reason I stay on here is to help others with knitting problems and get help if I need it. I do remember when the Attic started and why it started. I don't know anything about the traveling Scottish Highlander and won't go to the Attic to find out.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> No, I know about it but I don't want anything to do with it. I joined KP quite a long time ago when you didn't have to worry about the women being so controversial. It was just so fun being on here but not so much anymore. Report Issue was not on here when I started. There are some pretty mean women on here that want to hurt others. The only reason I stay on here is to help others with knitting problems and get help if I need it. I do remember when the Attic started and why it started. I don't know anything about the traveling Scottish Highlander and won't go to the Attic to find out.


So you miss a lot of interesting and wonderful people and topics. Yes, there are discussions on politics there, along with many other things that aren't "controversial", and like most Attics it's full of real treasures, with just a little junk thrown in for good measure. Thankfully the one person that caused the most hurt to most people is now permanently banned from this site, but has taken her antics to Ravelry where she continues to spew her venom.

But I respect your right to your opinion, what I don't respect is you making a blanket statement about something you know so little about, and refuse to learn about before making such statements.


----------



## SYP (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you very much for the follow-up post. It is good to know that you had a great time at the SB party.


----------



## mariehellier (Jul 4, 2016)

The woman crocheting at the trial put me in mind of the famous woman in the French Revolution who was constantly knitting during the executions. Can't recall her name.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

hello 
well sounds to me that you and your hubby had a great time at the Super bowl somebody else told me they were going there from this site with her friend she also had a ball too and happy her team won ,so if you knit or not glad you had a ball , that's what's life all about my dear so happy days and god bless you
:sm01:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Thank you for the update. :sm11:
> 
> Did anyone else notice...
> during the Superbowl LI pre-game coverage:
> ...


Here it is... "Pregame Relaxation: It's Not Surprising - GEICO", uploaded to youtube by GEICO Insurance.
I think it is a clever commercial and a great "shout out" to the venerable pastime of knitting! :sm11:
(They are not _*really*_ knitting, just pretending to... while setting the stage for a pun on "hook and ladder".)


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Such an interesting interchange of chat. You are all so awesome. We are each entitled to do and feel and say what we like. It is important to do so with kindness and consideration (then go for it!). I've stopped caring what other people think, but I still care about how they feel. Presentation is so important. Let's save the really strong feelings for when we have a sick family member. I love you all.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you aunt Sue for letting us know how it went. You are a wonderful person. I too hope that as a country we can be better then our current "leaders" and continue to be a civilized, tolerant society where no one is afraid to voice their opinion. Love you all here on KP!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Danielito said:


> Thank you aunt Sue for letting us know how it went. You are a wonderful person. I too hope that as a country we can be better then our current "leaders" and continue to be a civilized, tolerant society where no one is afraid to voice their opinion. Love you all here on KP!


.

What's the remark about our current leaders have to do with knitting? I'm not crazy about them but I'm willing to give them a chance at running the country. Things haven't always gone smoothly in the past and it's not reasonable to expect miracles now. Most things change with the times and we have to accept what we get -- for a while, anyway. Meanwhile, we can tend to our knitting.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sue,

You are welcome to knit at my house any time. You can knit during my funeral, too, if you want. I knit during both my parents' funerals in the limo on the way to the cemetery. And I've knit at wedding receptions (within reason), too. I also knit a meetings because otherwise I fall asleep. My friends would much rather I knit than open my mouth.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

I love your charicter what ever makes you happy in life and the blessed ones that passed would be smiling down on you god bless


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What _are_ you going on about??? The original topic - asking for opinions before the game - is not in The Attic; it's right where it started, on Main: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447749-1.html


There are people who look for any excuse to disparage The Attic and those of us who enjoy the friends we have met there. I have been so annoyed at the lies being told about us and our character I started a topic explaining who we are. The Attic and Shirley's Penthouse are lovely places where I can relax among non judgemental and well spoken friends. And the snacks at Shirley's are amazing. No calories and no hangovers.


----------



## TinkerbellTina (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, I am new here. Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I love that you took your knitting with you. I hardly ever go anywhere without a project with me. I knit, crochet, and cross stitch. And (don't scream at me) I even take mine to church with me. My hubby doesn't understand but it is relaxing and a stress breaker for me.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

TinkerbellTina said:


> Hi, I am new here. Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I love that you took your knitting with you. I hardly ever go anywhere without a project with me. I knit, crochet, and cross stitch. And (don't scream at me) I even take mine to church with me. My hubby doesn't understand but it is relaxing and a stress breaker for me.


it is relaxing and a HUGE stress reliever for me as well. I understanding the need to take your projects with you. I was so much happier knitting while watching the game and joining in the laughing, comments on the commericals, and 'what was he thinking' comments. I think if I didn't have my knitting with me, wishing I had, I would have had a bit of an attitude, upset with my self that I didn't bring it, and that bad attitude would have reflected outward and I would not have been fun to be around.

I enjoyed the night, had fun, got alot of knitting done and I was not disruptive. I think that is the key. If you are not disruptive, I feel it is ok to knit outside of our own home arenas.


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

Have a bit of a problem re knitting in church. Surely there to worship. I know knitting helps meditation and reflection but even so I find it a little out of place.

Indices


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I don'[t think I could knit in our church. Being Catholic, we are constantly up and down, kneeling and standing, except when listening to the sermon!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Other people probably don't understand so it's probably best to put one's knitting aside if there is any doubt about it being an appropriate place and time to knit, otherwise, be prepared to explain your position. It's easy enough to carry your project indiscreetly and make the decision once you are situated in the company of other guests. They will sometimes urge you to go ahead and knit so they can watch. Now this could create a bit of a distraction which you might like to avoid. As my Grandmother used to proclaim, "Circumstances alter cases."


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

txproudmary said:


> I took my knitting to the super bowl party also. No one was surprised since I take it with me everywhere. As for funerals, I want my memorial service to have hooks, needles, yarn & patterns at the entryway and I have already told all my knitting friends I EXPECT them to knit me out of this world.
> 
> It has been proven that having your hands busy doing repetitive actions helps you focus. At meetings if I am not knitting, my mind wanders. Just me. I'm a crazy lady or so they say.


I think when I pass I would like to have someone start a small blanket and everyone that comes to say good bye can knit or crochet a row or two, maybe in their favorite color. then on the last day, pack it with me.... (does that sound crazy ???)


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

In one word Sweet x


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I think when I pass I would like to have someone start a small blanket and everyone that comes to say good bye can knit or crochet a row or two, maybe in their favorite color. then on the last day, pack it with me.... (does that sound crazy ???)


That thought sort of made me weepy. First of all, don't be in any hurry to go. You sound like such a nice person to be around, I wish you a long healthy life to bring happiness to the people who love you. But that does sound like such a sweet gift of love from friends to take on an eternal journey. Not at all crazy.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

MarilynKnits said:


> That thought sort of made me weepy. First of all, don't be in any hurry to go. You sound like such a nice person to be around, I wish you a long healthy life to bring happiness to the people who love you. But that does sound like such a sweet gift of love from friends to take on an eternal journey. Not at all crazy.


Thank you. everyone wishes to pass doing something the love. so with me it will either be knitting or sex... (oops, did I just say that out loud :sm11:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> That thought sort of made me weepy. First of all, don't be in any hurry to go. You sound like such a nice person to be around, I wish you a long healthy life to bring happiness to the people who love you. But that does sound like such a sweet gift of love from friends to take on an eternal journey. Not at all crazy.


you have wonderful thoughts. I love the idea - it would give all my "yarn friends" a chance to say good-bye, and perhaps bring comfort to those who are grieving. if they don't want to do that, I would ask all my yarn friends to knit something special for one of their charities or family members.


----------



## Gigi4boys (Jan 23, 2016)

Whatever he wants, crafters are fun and , most times extremely tolerant people , and would welcome him in whatever he's doing. I've taken my knitting in a golf cart when I went a long to keep my hubby company, as he golfed alone that say. The course was beautiful , the day was gorgeous, win -win for both of us.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

meetoo said:


> you have wonderful thoughts. I love the idea - it would give all my "yarn friends" a chance to say good-bye, and perhaps bring comfort to those who are grieving. if they don't want to do that, I would ask all my yarn friends to knit something special for one of their charities or family members.


EXCELLENT idea. instead of flowers, everyone make a item for charity.


----------



## dzjan (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish there was a like button. So glad your party was accepting of your knitting. Your friends are your friends no matter what you choose to do....gorge yourself eating or sit happily knitting. 
I agree with a few ladies on here. Don't be so fast to "go" I still need guidance from the knowledgeable ones. And an item for charity donated in your name is an excellent idea. Flowers wither and die in a week. A hat or scarf will keep someone warm for months. 
I look forward to reading many more of your posts!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

First, thank you for letting us know how the party went and for your plea to be kind.

deexer asked what if the situation was reversed, my SO and I have been together almost 30 years, he indulges in some activities without me (horror movies). I indulge in some without him (craft retreats). Somethings we do things together even (though one party isn't exactly thrilled) just to spend time together. We don't entertain in our home because we have always worked different shifts and each of our sleep times was sancrosact. That may change with retirement but I am pretty confident it would be a non issue, I'm sure if I had knitting friends over he would assist with preparation, greet my guests, then retire to his computer room, reappearing to help me with clean up. I would do the same if he had friends over to play poker or discuss guns (while drinking beer). For us it all comes down to realizing, and respecting that we have some different interests. We can respect those differences while still encouraging each other to participate even if one of us doesn't share the interest.

As for unkind comments, I've been blasted a few times for my opinions (supporting subsistence hunting was one). The first couple of times the vehemence shocked me, but since I believe others have a right to express their own opinion, I can let it go. Though I do wish people who disagree would put forth well reasoned arguments rather than resorting to name calling. I find I dismiss comments, accompanied by name calling, out of hand. Who knows a well reasoned argument might change my mind. 

Besides, I didn't get to select the members of my family, but I do get to select who I spend time with, and how much time to spend. KP is like an extended family. Choose wisely.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

my husband and I ( oh my, I sound like the Queen!!!!) don't always agree on TV programs, radio programs, etc.., but we have learned over 50+ years to compromise. However, we do agree that it is important to respect each other's likes and wishes, and give and take is part of marriage. We are retired and some of our "compromises" have changed to the point we have a TV in the den for viewing if the other doesn't want to watch the main TV. We also have the computer in the den, many books in the den and my knitting is divided between the living room and then den!!!! Peace doesn't always reign in our household but respect does.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

This was on my Facebook news feed this morning.

"Do what you feel in your heart to be right- for you'll be criticized anyway." 
- Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

KateLyn11 said:


> This was on my Facebook news feed this morning.
> 
> "Do what you feel in your heart to be right- for you'll be criticized anyway."
> - Eleanor Roosevelt


how true. we should strive to make ourselves happy as we will never be able to make everyone happy. 
someone will always find fault every time.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm so glad that you enjoyed the SB Party and got some knitting done. I have found that most all of the KP members to be helpful, encouraging just delightful people. Sorry about the sour grapes, just ignore them and stay positive!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Aunt Sue, I am happy that you had a nice day out and was able to work on your project at the party. Life is too short for negative people.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Aunt Sue, you sound like just the loveliest person to me. Thank you for your thoughts, and for your encouragement that we all be kind, no matter what. I agree, and support you! It sounds like you had a very fun time--and I for one am glad you took your knitting! Hugs! --Nancy


Ditto!


----------

